# What temperatures are people seeing on their TiVo Mini?



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

What temperatures are people seeing on their TiVo Mini?

My first one is showing 43 to 44 degrees. My second one is showing 46 to 47 degrees.


----------



## teklock (Sep 11, 2012)

aaronwt said:


> What temperatures are people seeing on their TiVo Mini?
> 
> My first one is showing 43 to 44 degrees. My second one is showing 46 to 47 degrees.


MBT: 50


----------



## NotNowChief (Mar 29, 2012)

I've been holding steady at 45C, I've been keeping an eye on it for curiosity sake. Definitely some warmth coming off it, but not hot.


----------



## stoli412 (Nov 22, 2003)

Where are the ventilation holes for the Mini? Will I have an issue if I want to sit an Apple TV on top of it?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

stoli412 said:


> Where are the ventilation holes for the Mini? Will I have an issue if I want to sit an Apple TV on top of it?


Ventilation is all over the top and bottom. Probably not a good idea to stack something on top.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

53C here, but I've got it right underneath one side of the TV.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I don't have the mini, but have two Premieres. 

This might seem weird to some, but I think it is helpful - I put water bottle caps under each of the feet on both of my Tivos to raise them up a little bit from the surface. I think something like that will help to keep a unit cool. Of course, I'd never put anything on top of them either.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

Well, hopefully it will heat up my basement a bit!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Recently I was seeing temps around 56F on one of my Minis and the other one was around 50F. So I re-purposed the laptop cooler I had been using with my BoxeeTv since I recently disconnected it from everything. This dropped the one Mini down to 34F.

So today I received another one from Amazon and put it on my second Mini. Now that one is also showing a temp of around 34F. I have no idea why there was such a disparity in temps between them. But even when I swapped locations the one was still noticeably hotter.

Here is the $10 laptop cooler I got from Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0036RH5ZM/ref=oh_details_o08_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

The only bad thing about the cooler is it has two blue LEDs on them. So I had to cut them off otherwise they put out too much light in a darkened room.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Putting a cooler on something that is operating within normal temperature parameters seems..... An odd choice.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I've got to use them for something. They are pretty cheap and the last thing I would use them for is to cool an actual laptop. They are too flimsy to move around alot. But they work fine as long as they aren't moved around. I had been using one with my Boxee Tv for nine months without issue. But since I unplugged my BoxeeTV I figured I would use it with the Mini. So I just got a second one for my other Mini since they were very warm to the touch.


----------



## uw69 (Jan 25, 2001)

How noisy are they?


----------



## sterfry (Dec 21, 2001)

My mini is mounted vertically on the rear of my TV with the connectors at the bottom. It's running a consistent 46 degrees C.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

uw69 said:


> How noisy are they?


Well they are fine in a room with a little ambient noise but I do notice it in my bedroom. But I can also hear a TiVo fan from 20 feet away. Although I actually slept better last night with that little bit of fan noise. I'd had a TiVo in the bedroom for over eleven years until I got the Mini and then it was so quiet. But I have a terrible time sleeping this time of year when the heat pumps outside are not on and it is so quiet. Because I ca hear every little noise from outside and inside.


----------



## sterfry (Dec 21, 2001)

uw69 said:


> How noisy are they?


No moving parts in the TiVo mini = completely silent.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I thought the question was about the laptop cooler that I got. Yes the mini is silent. And I never got used to that silence after having a TiVo in my room for almost a dozen years with a fan running. I have slept better the last couple of nights with the laptop cooler running under the Mini in my bedroom.


----------

